# Sermon Notes for Kids



## goretorade (Jan 8, 2009)

I am working on a project for my church. The goal is to keep the kids in the service at all times if the parents wish. What the elders would like to do is find a way to provide sermon notes for the kids so that they could follow along with their parents during the sermon, and then at home the parents could go over the notes with the kids. So I was wondering if any one has any thoughts on how to do this, or resources that help with this task?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2009)

Mike,

I typically take the adult sermon notes and modify them for kids. I will leave blanks in the outline for the kids to fill in. I also will have a "key words" box for the kids to check when the word is used. I have attached copies of both the adult and chidren's sermons notes form for you to see.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 8, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Mike,
> 
> I typically take the adult sermon notes and modify them for kids. I will leave blanks in the outline for the kids to fill in. I also will have a "key words" box for the kids to check when the word is used. I have attached copies of both the adult and chidren's sermons notes form for you to see.



and a little girl in the back pew shouted out, "but Pastor Fred, you forgot to say expiation!"


----------



## Tim (Jan 9, 2009)

*A most valuable project.*



goretorade said:


> I am working on a project for my church. The goal is to keep the kids in the service at all times if the parents wish. What the elders would like to do is find a way to provide sermon notes for the kids so that they could follow along with their parents during the sermon, and then at home the parents could go over the notes with the kids. So I was wondering if any one has any thoughts on how to do this, or resources that help with this task?



God bless you, Mike, for undertaking this most worthwhile project. This is SO needed in this time of age-segregated corporate worship. 

May the Lord grant you His highest favor as you work to provide something that helps children stay with their parents during corporate worship.



-----Added 1/9/2009 at 04:01:33 EST-----

For the sake of discussion, what do you all think of having the children drawing pictures of a particular scripture event or drawing someone demonstrating a Biblical virtue? For example, Adam and Eve at the forbidden fruit, or someone praying. 

But I haven't given this a lot of thought. Might this inappropriately encourage the children to focus on "images" rather than "words" (the Word)?


----------

